# Tivo Premiere Reboots!!



## mzwilli (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a new Premier XL. The screen freezes, then plays for about 30 seconds then reboots.

I have been to heck and back with this problem. Many hours of diagnostics and talking to tech support.

They thought it was the signal strength, noise, power etc etc.

I ran new cables, got a UPS and noise filters. Did not help solve the problem.

I got a new machine on exhcange, same problem. Rebooted every couple hours.

Pulling my hair out and waisting a ton of time trying to debug.

Exchanged the second box for a third. The third has been running for 5 days no reboots. Amazing! 

I am supposedly 1% of the customer base that received two defective boxes, but given my experience I am sure many of you out there have had the same problem.

If your box freeezes then plays then reboots, consistently, I'd say return it for a new machine if you can. My boxes passed all the tests and (disk) checks. Seems to be fine except it rebooted all the time.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine reboots itself about every two weeks, not counting when it upgraded its software.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

My PXL was rebooting every 2 hours or so with the same, while watching a show whether live or recorded HD or SD menus the tivo became unresponsive the picture would freeze, then start playing again and within 10-20 seconds reboot. This started with the 14.4 update, Tivo shipped a replacement XL and the reboots have stopped.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I have both a Premiere and a Premiere XL. No reboots on either since switching to SD Menus.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bad harddrive.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

Infrequently since I've gone back to SD menus.


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

You may want to clarify the poll. "Does your TiVo reboot" is kind of ambiguous... Mine has frozen and required a manual reboot. It also reboots on its own when there is a software update, as it should. It has never suddenly rebooted on its own while I was watching something.
As folks said above, sounds like a bad hard drive. Hopefully your new 3rd box will be stable!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No reboots on any of my Premieres. All are running the HD Menus.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Mine reboots occasionally when trying to transfer or download podcasts. they tried to blame it on a router port, but I wouldn't let them.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

vstone said:


> Mine reboots occasionally when trying to transfer or download podcasts. they tried to blame it on a router port, but I wouldn't let them.


Mine does the same thing; I've transferred my podcasts to another TiVo and since I've done that, I've had no reboots on the Premiere XL. Before, I was having about 2 or 3 per day, typically just when a podcast download started (typically a CNET HD Video Podcast). Prior to putting in the podcasts, I'd never had a reboot in over two months. (I use SD menus primarily.) It's not a consistent failure with every podcast so there's some combination of effects here which causes the problem. Note that the S4 is wired via switch to a Linksys dual band bridge operating at 5GHz in "N" mode and uses HDMI to a Denon receiver as do a HD and a S3, neither of which have any problem with the same podcasts. All the boxes are on the same UPS so it doesn't appear to be a power problem. I've switched the ethernet cables between boxes and it's always the S4 which reboots. Looks to me like there's a software problem with the S4 with either communications error recovery or some unusual downloaded data format.


----------



## booboo771 (Oct 14, 2007)

I had the same problem with my premier xl. They sent me another and it had the same problem of freezing for 20-30 sec then rebooting 2-3 minutes later. I got new cards, cables its on an APC battery backup to prevent spikes and drop outs, new ethernet cables, not wireless at all, ran a new cable from the main to the unit twice. Tried cold reboots hot reboots, tried with the cards in and out, cables on and off, still the same problem. Have four other tivo 3 HD's with no problem. Sent the unit back and got a tivo 3 HD XL. The only thing that seemed to drop the frequency of the problem was to put attenuators onto the line and drop the signal strength to get the SNR to 31. The problem was then the signal strength was in the 50's which can cause the unit to pixelate.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

My signal is in the 70's range and I'm wired i am so glad mine stopped rebooting happy to say mine hasn't rebooted once since the xchange!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

As long as I keep in the SD menu no reboots but if I change it to the HD menu it will lock up which requires unplugging the TiVo.


----------



## Jonathan316 (Jan 4, 2004)

at least yours freezes before it reboots. twice now our Premiere has been just sitting there - not recording, just watching a standard channel, and its rebooted itself. no power fluctuations (its on its own UPS), no channel changing, no warning. just reboots.


----------



## SalP (May 31, 2010)

I had a Series 2 for two and a half years without one problem. I got a Premiere XL the day they went on sale and had no problem for two months and then the spontaneous reboots started. The most egregious was just after midnight on a Sunday morning, I was watching an Amazon VOD HD movie for an hour, the movie was still downloading when it rebooted. After the reboot the Amazon VOD was gone from the TiVo box. I went too bed. Later that day I had to get Amazon to give me a credit for the movie and then download the movie again.

Switching to the SD menus made no difference to the reboots. The only thing I noticed on the reboots is that it always seemed to happen when I was watching a recorded HD program and then a Season Pass started to record. I don't believe it happened every time I watched and recorded at the same time, but when it did reboot that was the case. So I now I just don't watch a recorded program and record at the same time. It's summer anyway and maybe it was TiVo's way of telling me I was watching too much tv. I'm prepared to be patient because I was totally happy with the Series 2 and I like the Netflix streaming. Although the TiVo/Netflix UI is slow and unfriendly compared to the PS3/Netflix UI.


I'm using Tivo 14.4, Comcast Digital, Multistream Card, Wireless G, DSL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine was rebooting regularly, getting up to point it was doing this once every day or two. The reboot usually happened when using the remote. The picture would freeze momentarily, start up again, then the system would reboot.

I tried a bunch of things, then remembered I had a keyboard plugged into a USB slot in back. I pulled it and those reboots stopped. I still get an occasional gray screen, but those particular reboots are gone. 

So I figure that the USB keyboard subsystem isn't quite there, which is understandable since it isn't supported yet, as far as I know.


----------



## Jonathan316 (Jan 4, 2004)

mine rebooted again right in the middle of Deadliest Catch the other night. i had it paused for about 5 mins (the show was a season pass HD recording). then i pressed play - and then left-paddle 3 times trying to rewind. the screen went black, all the lights on the front of the Premiere flashed on, and the thing rebooted. again.


----------



## pderocco (Nov 28, 2001)

Mine freezes up and requires a manual reboot whenever it tries to contact the Mother Ship for guide data (or software updates). This is the second unit I've had, and both had exactly the same symptoms: a lockup in the "Getting info (Downloading)" phase. On this second unit, I was able to get through the software update and guide data fetch after several tries, but then I went away for three weeks and came home to find my Premier had crashed after a few days, I assume when it went back for more guide data. Once I rebooted it, all the guide data was obsolete, and I've so far been unable to get new guide data. I'm inclined to return it for a third unit, but the fact that two units had this exact same symptom leads me to believe that either they're all buggy, or there's something about my network that makes them all barf.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

Here's my tale of woe. TiVo Premiere started rebooting every 5 minutes to half an hour about five days ago, regardless of what I was doing or not doing at the time.

Called TiVo tech support. After going through some simple steps (starting it up without cable card, without cable, without network, etc.), the tech decided it was surely the external hard drive expander. I called Western Digital and the guy wanted to run through the same steps I had just been through with TiVo tech. I assured the WD guy that TiVo determined it was the expander drive, so WD guy agreed to send a replacement drive.

I hesitated to remove the expander, because that would mean losing 100+ hours of HD recordings, but finally I bit the bullet. Guess what. Within 10 minutes another reboot.

Called TiVo back. This time the tech said the problem would be solved with the new software that was going out. He said he would put my TiVo at the top of the list and I should force calls until I get it. Well, the problem with that is my TiVo wouldn't stay on long enough to complete the connection.

Called TiVo again. This tech asked me to unplug everything except the HDMI cable to the TV and the power cable, wait a couple of hours then start adding things back until one made it reboot. That way we could find out what the problem is. Well, duh, I knew where the problem was.

Nevertheless, I did as he said and TiVo still kept rebooting every 10-15 minutes. Called back and next tech said he'd be happy to send a replacement, but there would be a $49 exchange fee because it was outside the 90 day parts and labor warranty (by three weeks). 

I said he had to be kidding and asked to talk to a level 2 tech. I reminded him I had been a customer for more than 10 years and was on my 9th TiVo, plus had been responsible for getting many others to buy TiVo. He finally agreed to waive the $49 fee.

Replacement Premiere should arrive today. (Oh, and I got the totally unnecessary replacement WD extender yesterday).

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## mzwilli (Jun 8, 2009)

My third new machine is now rebooting like the previous two. 

Freezes up for maybe 30 seconds, then a couple minutes later it reboots. 

Did it twice last night in one hour. Very frustrating. 

I have a UPS, noise filter, 85+ signal strength. 

I've wasted way too much time with this box, it's been a big waste of time and money so far. Based on the poll on this thread, 25% report regular rebooting. This is obscene!!!

I really do not know what to do next...


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

mzwilli said:


> My third new machine is now rebooting like the previous two.
> 
> Freezes up for maybe 30 seconds, then a couple minutes later it reboots.
> 
> ...


If you have a Twitter account, contact @tivodesign and let Margret know the details.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine reboots several times a day while in the HD menus mode.

This seems to happen more often when one or more recording lights are on.

Changing over to SD menus at Tivo's request helps. Fewer crashes but now we get the black screen of death as described else where.

Have tried everything I know to have my box updated or replace but I guess I'm SOL.


----------



## gturpin (Jul 30, 2002)

I am having problems with a TiVo Premier box also.

We originally ordered out 3 of the Series 3 refurbished HD Tivos. But every one of them had problems and finally we upgraded 2 of the units to the Tivo Premier.
Once we received them the other series 3 started having problems too.

1 of the 2 new premier boxes has worked from day one after it was installed. The second one is unable to have a name set in the Tivo so we can not transfer any programs to the other Tivo Units. So, Basically it is a brick that does share with the other Tivos.

We have been going through Tech Support to get the Tivo's up and working since the end of May.

We called Tivo and they ran us through the ringer and finally they replaced the new Tivo with a refurbished one. I didn't buy refurbished I bought a new one. It is now having the same problem it will not pick up a name from tivo.com.

To make sure it wasn't anything on the network, we removed the one from the living room and put it in place of the master bedroom. Wow, guess what the Living room tivo works fine in the master bedroom.

So for the last 2 weeks we have been talking to Level 2 support and they say that there is something wrong on the back end of their system.
Once again we got screwed by Level 2 telling us to connect to tivo and change the name and then try having the Premier tivo connect to tivo.com five times in a row and then wait 24 hours to see if the Premier Tivo in the bedroom get's it's name.

I am so mad at this premier tivo I just want to take a hammer and smash the thing into pieces and then send it back. Fix that.

The simple solution is to Replace the master bedroom tivo with a New Tivo Premier.

I have been with Tivo since series 1 and also the Sony Tivo that came out at the same time.

I have 6 units total 3 premier's and 3 Series 2 models.
The Series 2 even with the dual tuner never gave me not one problem.
You just hook it up go through the setup and that's it and it works from then on.

TiVo you really have let your Customers down on this one. 

I use to tell all my friends and neighbors to buy TiVo, now I'm not so sure if that's a good idea anymore. I have really lost faith in Quality of the Technical Support, Customer Service and the Premier TiVo HD units.


----------



## gturpin (Jul 30, 2002)

I am having problems with a TiVo Premier box also.

We originally ordered out 3 of the Series 3 refurbished HD Tivos. But every one of them had problems and finally we upgraded 2 of the units to the Tivo Premier.
Once we received them the other series 3 started having problems too.

1 of the 2 new premier boxes has worked from day one after it was installed. The second one is unable to have a name set in the Tivo so we can not transfer any programs to the other Tivo Units. So, Basically it is a brick that does share with the other Tivos.

We have been going through Tech Support to get the Tivo's up and working since the end of May.

We called Tivo and they ran us through the ringer and finally they replaced the new Tivo with a refurbished one. I didn't buy refurbished I bought a new one. It is now having the same problem it will not pick up a name from tivo.com.

To make sure it wasn't anything on the network, we removed the one from the living room and put it in place of the master bedroom. Wow, guess what the Living room tivo works fine in the master bedroom.

So for the last 2 weeks we have been talking to Level 2 support and they say that there is something wrong on the back end of their system.
Once again we got screwed by Level 2 telling us to connect to tivo and change the name and then try having the Premier tivo connect to tivo.com five times in a row and then wait 24 hours to see if the Premier Tivo in the bedroom get's it's name.

I am so mad at this premier tivo I just want to take a hammer and smash the thing into pieces and then send it back. Fix that.

The simple solution is to Replace the master bedroom tivo with a New Tivo Premier.

I have been with Tivo since series 1 and also the Sony Tivo that came out at the same time.

I have 6 units total 3 premier's and 3 Series 2 models.
The Series 2 even with the dual tuner never gave me not one problem.
You just hook it up go through the setup and that's it and it works from then on.

TiVo you really have let your Customers down on this one. 

I use to tell all my friends and neighbors to buy TiVo, now I'm not so sure if that's a good idea anymore. I have really lost faith in Quality of the Technical Support, Customer Service and the Premier TiVo HD units.

I am mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore.

If they can't get this Tivo fixed or replaced with a new unit, I have half a mind to take it to there office and then see where it goes from there.


----------



## photosurrealism (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I haven't had any reboot or stability problems, but (as reported in another thread), network access to the TiVo only works for a couple of file transfers and then stops apparently until a reboot.

I just got mine- how often have software fixes been coming out?


----------



## gturpin (Jul 30, 2002)

I am having problems with a TiVo Premier box also.

We originally ordered out 3 of the Series 3 refurbished HD Tivos. But every one of them had problems and finally we upgraded 2 of the units to the Tivo Premier.
Once we received them the other series 3 started having problems too.

1 of the 2 new premier boxes has worked from day one after it was installed. The second one is unable to have a name set in the Tivo so we can not transfer any programs to the other Tivo Units. So, Basically it is a brick that does share with the other Tivos.

We have been going through Tech Support to get the Tivo's up and working since the end of May.

We called Tivo and they ran us through the ringer and finally they replaced the new Tivo with a refurbished one. I didn't buy refurbished I bought a new one. It is now having the same problem it will not pick up a name from tivo.com.

To make sure it wasn't anything on the network, we removed the one from the living room and put it in place of the master bedroom. Wow, guess what the Living room tivo works fine in the master bedroom.

So for the last 2 weeks we have been talking to Level 2 support and they say that there is something wrong on the back end of their system.
Once again we got screwed by Level 2 telling us to connect to tivo and change the name and then try having the Premier tivo connect to tivo.com five times in a row and then wait 24 hours to see if the Premier Tivo in the bedroom get's it's name.

I am so mad at this premier tivo I just want to take a hammer and smash the thing into pieces and then send it back. Fix that.

The simple solution is to Replace the master bedroom tivo with a New Tivo Premier.

I have been with Tivo since series 1 and also the Sony Tivo that came out at the same time.

I have 6 units total 3 premier's and 3 Series 2 models.
The Series 2 even with the dual tuner never gave me not one problem.
You just hook it up go through the setup and that's it and it works from then on.

TiVo you really have let your Customers down on this one. 

I use to tell all my friends and neighbors to buy TiVo, now I'm not so sure if that's a good idea anymore. I have really lost faith in Quality of the Technical Support, Customer Service and the Premier TiVo HD units.


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

... After pulling my hair out for awhile and doing everything I could, including replacing the hard disk I figured out that any downloaded content (podcasts or video) causes the pause, play, reboot issue. I cleared all of my downloads out and the issue stopped. I can reproduce it if I download something and leave it on the TiVo. As soon as I remove the download (delete it and then remove from deleted items) the problem stops.

Kenny
TiVo PXL


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

daxem said:


> ... After pulling my hair out for awhile and doing everything I could, including replacing the hard disk I figured out that any downloaded content (podcasts or video) causes the pause, play, reboot issue. I cleared all of my downloads out and the issue stopped. I can reproduce it if I download something and leave it on the TiVo. As soon as I remove the download (delete it and then remove from deleted items) the problem stops.
> 
> Kenny
> TiVo PXL


I wonder what causes this? With my Premieres I'm able to download the content and leave it on them indefinitely and it has never caused any issues.
I have been able to manually get it to reboot by watching a Netflix title and pulling the Ethernet cable, but in regular use I have never lost my INTERNET connection while watching Netflix since the last three years with FiOS has yielded 99.995% uptime.


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I wonder what causes this? With my Premieres I'm able to download the content and leave it on them indefinitely and it has never caused any issues.
> I have been able to manually get it to reboot by watching a Netflix title and pulling the Ethernet cable, but in regular use I have never lost my INTERNET connection while watching Netflix since the last three years with FiOS has yielded 99.995% uptime.


The problem seems to be caused by the presence of the downloaded material, not the download activity itself. I can download material with no problem. The problem is when downloaded content is present on my TiVo. Anything I watch will (not always, maybe 1 in 4 times) pause, play, and then reboot. This only occurs when downlaoded content is present on the drive, in my case it is usually Amazon VOD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

daxem said:


> The problem seems to be caused by the presence of the downloaded material, not the download activity itself. I can download material with no problem. The problem is when downloaded content is present on my TiVo. Anything I watch will (not always, maybe 1 in 4 times) pause, play, and then reboot. This only occurs when downlaoded content is present on the drive, in my case it is usually Amazon VOD.


The majority of my downloaded content is from Amazon VOD. Is yours in HD or SD? 
All of my Amazon downloaded titles are in HD.


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The majority of my downloaded content is from Amazon VOD. Is yours in HD or SD?
> All of my Amazon downloaded titles are in HD.


I was in the process of watching Dr Who and Torchwood, so it was a mix of both. Thinking about this, the pause-play-reboot issue does not happen when I am watching the content it only happens to shows I have recorded and am playing back when downloaded-content is present.

If I were a betting man, I would bet that there is a service that runs when downloaded content is present, that when activated crashes the TiVo during video playback.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

it's also possible it could be title specific. I think last year there was an issue with some specific titles that caused problems with some TiVos. If i remember correctly.

But still the question is why would some people be affected and some not be affected.


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> it's also possible it could be title specific. I think last year there was an issue with some specific titles that caused problems with some TiVos. If i remember correctly.
> 
> But still the question is why would some people be affected and some not be affected.


In the end, I think there are too many variables to consider. I have replicated the results with cnet videos and amazon, with the HD and SD UI. That is really just scratching the surface on possible reasons. I never called TiVo support, because I just don't find them to be too supportive these days. For now, I just download something and watch it, rather than keeping the videos stored on the box.


----------



## JPALMETTO (May 19, 2004)

I have the Pause-Play-Reboot Issue also.

I have had a replacement shipped to me and guess what, same issue. Called CS and they are having me do a hard drive test now for corrupt files??? It happens when we are watching recorded content and mostly when 2 other shows are recording as most of the time it is. HD is about 25% full and use HD Menu. Something needs to be figured out here!

Lady was a B...ch and wouldn't transfer me to her Supervisor. I've just about had enough of Tivo!


----------



## veekay (Apr 14, 2007)

Same problem with our Tivo - only started happening recently and always when something starts downloading. With the 15 or so minutes it takes to reboot it is really getting annoying ruining shows.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

My screen just went blank. Nothing. It said it was switching channels to record something so I went to main menu just as it was switching channels and a big blank screen.

No remote sound effects, but remote light on Tivo lights up. 

Going to reboot it after it records Office (knock on wood recording turns out.)


----------



## jenmac (Jan 19, 2005)

My Tivo Premier XL started doing the Pause-Play-Reboot activity 1 week after I installed it. Am currently waiting for a replacement to ship. It seems to occur when the tuners start recording different channels as I'm watching a recorded program. If I'm just watching the recorded program with nothing else recording, the issue doesn't happen.


----------



## auxiliary (Feb 14, 2007)

Just to put my 2 cents in, I have had the Premier for less then a month and it was rebooting like crazy yesterday. They had me try a few things, but I too was downloading CNET videos at the time. I am going to cancel the pass and see what happens.


----------



## jenmac (Jan 19, 2005)

Update. Just checked my faulty premier and they downgraded my software version from 14.6 to 14.5. Tried like heck to recreate the reboot issues with no luck. My replacement arrives today and will swap it out and see how things go. Starting to think it's a software bug.


----------



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

An occasional reboot would not be so bad if the S4 XL did not take so darned long to boot up. When I first got my S4 XL it would hang and require a cold boot, now when it hangs it reboots itself, I think it is a sign they are on the right track. Maybe I am self delusional?


----------



## pwo311 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmmm...I talked to tech support a couple of months back. I ended up getting the premier replaced. I am now getting reboots when watching cnet videos. It seems to freeze and then after a minute reboots. I have noticed it is always when the blue light is on. After talking to tech support I was told it was the the router getting confused with all the traffic and that was causing the reboots. Well I can say after three (3) different routers, they must all be confusing the tivo as it happens with all 3, different makes and models. Now I have had a reboot when watching a recorded program.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think we should all print up stickers that say "BETA" on them and then head over to Best Buy to properly label the box.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

pwo311 said:


> Hmmm...I talked to tech support a couple of months back. I ended up getting the premier replaced. I am now getting reboots when watching cnet videos. It seems to freeze and then after a minute reboots. I have noticed it is always when the blue light is on. After talking to tech support I was told it was the the router getting confused with all the traffic and that was causing the reboots. Well I can say after three (3) different routers, they must all be confusing the tivo as it happens with all 3, different makes and models. Now I have had a reboot when watching a recorded program.


Do you still have any cnet videos on the hard drive? You might want to try deleting them and see if you still have re-boot issues.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> I think we should all print up stickers that say "BETA" on them and then head over to Best Buy to properly label the box.


"BETA" is giving to much credit to this POS.

I've given up on this company. If anyone wants a great deal on an S4 with lifetime or an XL with yearly (ends in April), PM me.


----------



## pwo311 (Oct 21, 2010)

DaveWhittle said:


> Do you still have any cnet videos on the hard drive? You might want to try deleting them and see if you still have re-boot issues.


I tried completing emptying the trash as well as all recorded video and then letting the cnet stuff record again. Same problem. I can actually make it reboot almost comsistenly with the playing of the cnet video and then blue light coming on to download additional content.

As Tivo support suggested, I also tried completely rebooting the router between viewings and it made no difference. I also logged all traiffic on the router and I see nothing out of the ordinary. Not even that much activity.

I guess I will unsubscribe from all the internet video content and see what happens for a week or so. IMHO as a software developer of 35 years, it smells like a bug, and not a small one.


----------



## rblum (Sep 11, 2009)

I was experiencing frequent reboots that were always with the blue light on, and, prior to actual reboot the "recently deleted" item would flash between the actual number of items and zero. I finally observed that while that was happening, a check of todo list showed a cnet download was in progress.

I deleted all "season pass" internet items and the rebooting has stopped. I have added back HD Nation and now Cnet's Loaded. Still no reboots. I will add more back from time to time. The culprit may be "All CNET HD Video Podcasts" which I had active at the time of reboots.

I am not experiencing reboots now when I'm not watching either, because I have the medium size channel banner selected and Tivo resets that to the large one when it reboots, so I'd know if a reboot had occurred.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

rblum said:


> I was experiencing frequent reboots that were always with the blue light on, and, prior to actual reboot the "recently deleted" item would flash between the actual number of items and zero. I finally observed that while that was happening, a check of todo list showed a cnet download was in progress.
> 
> I deleted all "season pass" internet items and the rebooting has stopped. I have added back HD Nation and now Cnet's Loaded. Still no reboots. I will add more back from time to time. The culprit may be "All CNET HD Video Podcasts" which I had active at the time of reboots.
> 
> I am not experiencing reboots now when I'm not watching either, because I have the medium size channel banner selected and Tivo resets that to the large one when it reboots, so I'd know if a reboot had occurred.


My reboots always involved 'All CNET HD Video podcasts' I canceled them and now I haven't had a reboot in more than a week.

I reported this to a Tivo employee and I have now been told that they have captured some logs and are working on the problem. No fix date yet. I hope they get this fixed soon because I like getting the CNET videos.


----------



## auxiliary (Feb 14, 2007)

shiffrin said:


> My reboots always involved 'All CNET HD Video podcasts' I canceled them and now I haven't had a reboot in more than a week.QUOTE]
> 
> I had my Tivo S4 for a month. It rebooted multiple times 2 weeks ago. This week it did it 3 days in a row and I called a ticket in twice.
> 
> I removed the HDUI screen, and my CNET videos also. Today 14.6 was pushed out to my machine, will see if it has any effects. I was using Pandora out of the box, so i don't think it is a Pandora update like others have stated.


----------



## wulleymammoth (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like either everyone's given up on this one, or it's taken life, in another thread, seeing as how the last post was from six months ago. At any rate, I just got my first Premiere Tivo, and of course it's running on 14.6, and is exhibiting the reboot behavior(s), which is illustrated by this thread.

As others have mentioned, it seems that streaming media is involved, in one form or another; Netflix, in my case. Along with streaming media being interrupted by reboots, using the remote, while viewing streaming media, does seem to aggravate the issue; others have mentioned this as well.

Upon contacting Tivo Support today, and mentioning what's going on with my Tivo, coupled with what everyone's posted here, we "cut to the chase", and the support tech went straight to a firmware update (14.7), which is supposed to roll out soon, and address the issue. Luckily, I didn't have to fight hard at all, to get the Tech Support Agent to document in my case notes, that I'm willing to wait for the update (to be rolled out very soon), and if it doesn't fix the problem with my Tivo, I'm still entitled to the money-back guarantee, as well as a replacement Tivo.

Thanks for everyone's efforts here, as this thread quite possibly cut down on having to go through extensive, and painful troubleshooting, with the technician, as I was able to answer his questions in the correct manner, to avoid all of that; thanks!

I will say that of all of the Netflix-ready devices that I have, including PC apps, the Tivo does a GREAT job, with my 1080p TV; looks terrific! Now, if they could enhance the app to have the same features as the PS3 app, that would be fantastic !

Best regards,

wulleymammoth


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

not yet, yet mines less en 30 hours old


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

mzwilli said:


> I am supposedly 1% of the customer base that received two defective boxes, but given my experience I am sure many of you out there have had the same problem.
> 
> If your box freeezes then plays then reboots, consistently, I'd say return it for a new machine if you can. My boxes passed all the tests and (disk) checks. Seems to be fine except it rebooted all the time.


I would tend to agree. For those continuing to experience stability issues, you must have a bad box. I have had mine for a couple months now and have never had a reboot, or really any other issues...

TiVo must have some bad hardware out there. At first it was bad hardware and software, and impossible to isolate which issues were which. Now I think the software is mature enough for release (14.6+). If you are still having issues escalate your issues with TiVo, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

speed_phreak said:


> I would tend to agree. For those continuing to experience stability issues, you must have a bad box. I have had mine for a couple months now and have never had a reboot, or really any other issues...
> 
> TiVo must have some bad hardware out there. At first it was bad hardware and software, and impossible to isolate which issues were which. Now I think the software is mature enough for release (14.6+). If you are still having issues escalate your issues with TiVo, ask for a supervisor.


I'm not sure I agree with that. I am now on my 3rd Premiere. The first 2 were RMA refurbished units, my current one is a new unit sent from my RMA. And every one of them ahs had reboot issues. All the same problem. But it seems from my testing to not reboot if the ethernet cable is not plugged in. second teir support thought it was my cable signal that the Tivo had a lot of repairs to do to the signal. But why does having my ethernet cable unplugged seem to prevent the reboots? I am past the money back time period, so I am stuck with an unreliable premier box. But at least it is a "new" one this time. 
The funny thing is that when a TivoHD is plugged into all the same cables (HDMI,Ethernet, coax) it never reboots, so it's a Premeier issue somehow.


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had my Premiere for about 6 months now and I've just started having this problem for the first time, and with the new 14.7 firmware. There are other problems with the networking, e.g. it fails to recognize my link. I'm wired and my other machines were still connecting properly so I know it was the Tivo. Now, tonight, the unit rebooted as I tried to watch "30 Rock" S4E02 in HD via Netflix.


----------



## wulleymammoth (Jan 7, 2011)

Throwing my $.02 in, with everyone else here... Unfortunately, my Premiere's reboot issue(s) have not been solved by the 14.7 firmware, as Tivo Tech Support had hoped that it would. Looks like the next step will be to get another box :down: .

Just as before, the problem appears to be related to Netflix (in my case), as I've just begun to watch recorded material; so far, so good there. In addition, the behavior with Netflix does seem to be aggravated, by use of the remote, while watching something, over a Netflix stream.

To the good, "so far", I have not had a reboot, while watching Netflix, and just "letting it roll"; would reboot, from just watching Netflix, before the firmware update. As soon as I mess with the remote (pause, FFFWD, RWD, etc.), it will reboot, almost every time; very annoying, to say the least.

I've also had "lock ups", while watching Netflix, and can still navigate the Tivo menus, UNTIL I try to get the Tivo to do something else. For instance, Netflix stream locked up, during a FFWD operation, so I hit the Tivo button, and tried to watch a recording. Tivo "went black", and proceeded to reboot, after a few minutes.

I'm curious to know, out of the people who report that they haven't had reboot issues, with their Premieres...if they are watching Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon, etc., or are they just watching recorded, and live TV? Might be helpful, from a troubleshooting standpoint, to head up our posts, with some common info, like:

Tivo in Question: Premiere
Firmware: 14.7
Behavior: Lockups/reboots
Operation: watching Netflix
While Watching DVR: NO
While Watching Stream: YES
Network Connection: Wired

Something like this might help to reveal more about the actual problem, but it does seem to be specific to streaming media, and is aggravated by use of the remote, from what I have seen. Other posts also seem to point towards this being a network-activity issue, which may just be specific to certain operations of the Tivo; poor trapping of network events, by certain Tivo Apps for instance. Tivo Support has tried to emphasize issues with wireless-network stability causing the problem, as well. It's more like "how these things are being dealt with", by the Tivo software, as other wireless-streaming items that we all have, work A LOT better, than what we're seeing here. True, general-network stability, bandwidth, and throughput are all going to effect the quality of service, but the other streaming items, in my home, are not constantly rebooting, because of it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

wulleymammoth said:


> ...Might be helpful, from a troubleshooting standpoint, to head up our posts, with some common info, like:
> 
> Tivo in Question: Premiere
> Firmware: 14.7
> ...


Something to add:

Provider: OTA, OTA+Cable, Cable

I don't experience MANY of the issues found at TCF, and I use an antenna only. Does the introduction of a CableCARD also introduce problems in other apps or functions? In other words, if I subscribed to cable, would I start to see the dropped network issues that causes problems with My Shows and Netflix? Dunno, but it would be a good data point to collect.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> Something to add:
> 
> Provider: OTA, OTA+Cable, Cable
> 
> I don't experience MANY of the issues found at TCF, and I use an antenna only. Does the introduction of a CableCARD also introduce problems in other apps or functions? In other words, if I subscribed to cable, would I start to see the dropped network issues that causes problems with My Shows and Netflix? Dunno, but it would be a good data point to collect.


I've had no issues in my setups with cable cards from FiOS.


----------



## wulleymammoth (Jan 7, 2011)

Firmware: 14.7
Behavior: Lockups/reboots
Operation: watching Netflix
While Watching DVR: NO
While Watching Stream: YES
Network Connection: Wired
Programming: Cable
Cable Type: Digital
Tuning Adapter: Motorola MTR700
Cable Card: M-Card

Good point Orangeboy! Added a couple of additional criteria. Just a FYI, adding to my previous post...as time went on, I still have experienced Netflix streaming reboots, "just while watching" a show; didn't require any remote-control interaction, to trigger it. As before, using the remote, while watching a stream from Netflix, will accelerate the problem.

I'm sending my box back, "one time", and then it's "I'll take my money back", and I'm going to Myth TV. Looks like Tivo has a TON of sub-par Premieres out there, and we're stuck with weeding them out, until they are gone. Dell had a similar issue, with an Optiplex model, about five years ago. One class-action law suit later (not publicized very well, but can find PLENTY of hits, on the web), and Dell "did the right thing". Dell ended up extending the warranty on the motherboard problem, that these Optiplexes had, due to poor-quality capacitors, on the board; if interested, look for "bulging capacitor problem dell optiplex", and you'll find it; not saying this is what's wrong here, at all...just something similar. I think that we're seeing a similar thing here, with the Premiere, in that it has a "questionable component" on the main board, that passes QC, but fails once in the field. It's obvious that something along these lines is occurring, due to the history of the problem, and the fact that it continues, but "not on all boxes". At this point, I'm pointing my finger at a "hardware problem", seeing as how firmware's not fixing it, and some people never have the problem, to begin with.

I think that Tivo is playing their card hoping that some/most people will "suck it up", and live with it, as opposed to Tivo instituting a recall, which would cost them more money, up front. So, we're stuck with what we're seeing.

Hopefully, we're at the end of the cycle, as the Tivo system is SO much better, than what my cable provider has, for a DVR solution.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Right above the power cord on the back of the Premiere is the manufacture date. If there's a bad batch, that may help narrow it down. 1/25/2010 for me. In 8 days, my Premiere will be a year old!


----------



## lighthouse58 (Feb 24, 2007)

mine seems to spontaneously reboot about once a week. i use the network features, but each time i've noticed teh problem it's been while watching somethnig from My Tivo lineup. Last nite I finally called support. They ran me through a bunch of diagnostic clicking, and told me the problem "could be" my network adapter or my cable card. I don't see how either one of those could cause a reboot. Maybe a dropped signal, at the most. After reading this thread I think i'll call back tonight and insist on a replacement.


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

It took me 3 boxes before i got one that does not reboot all the time. 
"Cross my fingers" that I did not just jinx myself...


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two Premieres, I haven't had a reboot in 8 months. Just thought I'd give another view to these machines are garbage point of view. I like mine and I especially like the super fast MRV speeds. And yes Charter doesn't block any channels on my cable system, so I don't have anything to complain about.


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

jsjames said:


> It took me 3 boxes before i got one that does not reboot all the time.
> "Cross my fingers" that I did not just jinx myself...


Jinxed myself, my third Premiere just rebooted. It always starts with the current show I am playing pausing a few times, then it reboots. I guess I need to unplug the network cable and go back to SD menus. And to think I almost sold my other TivoHD unit. I may just upgrade the HDD and replace my premiere with it.


----------



## gurmeet (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had the same problem - first it freezes for few seconds and then it plays for few seconds and the freezes again to reboot this time which off-course takes forever - same cycle again and again. Called support, they sent a replacement which worked fine for few weeks but as I started using tivo-ipad today, same thing has started again with this box now.

It is unbelievable, that even after such a long time, they have not been able to stablize this platform - hope someone gives them run for their money soon.


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine has not rebooted since i unplug the network cable. I plug it in once a week to get new updates. I agree, it's terrible. And I do not recommend Tivo anymore to friends because of this box.


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried setting a static IP address in their network settings? Some people say that's fixed their problems. I just made that change on my box but haven't had a chance to really test it.


----------



## cheapguy69 (Jul 6, 2001)

If it's any consulation, I was having this reboot problem ALL the time. I would get it at leat once or twice a week. Since I went through and deleted all DOWNLOADED videos from BOTH Now Playing and DELETED (Must really delete in both places) I HAVENT HAD A SINGLE REBOOT SINCE THEN!!!!I tell you, it's like night and day. The wife is HUGELY happy now, before she was ready to throw it out. If you haven't tried this approach, do try it. It works for me.


----------



## jonja (Feb 23, 2007)

donnoh said:


> I have two Premieres, I haven't had a reboot in 8 months. Just thought I'd give another view to these machines are garbage point of view. I like mine and I especially like the super fast MRV speeds. And yes Charter doesn't block any channels on my cable system, so I don't have anything to complain about.


Had a reboot last night, but I am more puzzled that someone with Charter hasn't been smacked down by the CCI byte. I have Charter in CT and MRV only works with FCC mandated open channels (e.g. network channels like ABC). Every HD cable channel, even the Weather channel, is locked down. Only way around this is to use analog.

MRV isn't exactly dead but it isn't exactly alive either.


----------



## jonja (Feb 23, 2007)

bsmith1051 said:


> Has anyone tried setting a static IP address in their network settings? Some people say that's fixed their problems. I just made that change on my box but haven't had a chance to really test it.


I have a static IP set to deal with the false error message "Internet connection not available", refusing to let me play back videos even. Helps some. (yes it is false; can surf the web off the same port the Tivo complains about).

I had a reboot last night. Static IP didn't prevent it. I was transferring copies of an ABC show using MRV when it happened; I'm guessing that was the culrprit. The few times I was able to use it, MRV is much faster on the Premiere---but this particular reboot happened while transferring and I think it is the culprit.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Mine has rebooted twice in 2 days that I know of, both at about 5:15 at night.

Oh and both times where while I was watching a fully transfered show from a series 2.


----------



## Grumb (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a new Tivo Premier that We bought right after Christmas. It has been working really well, once we got a few issues with the cable card out of the way. We have been streaming Netflix through the box ever since we got it. Recently, say the last month or so, the box has started reboot in the middle of watching programs. Is anyone else seeing this problem specifically when streaming Netflix?


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I use Amazons VOD, an have to wait until the movie downloads or the movie stops during playback or as in your case the unit just reboots...

Which, in either case, is a pain when you'll paid for a service you can't view


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mine reboots almost every time I use it to view Netflix movies. It reboots and then it's ok to watch the movie.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

lujan said:


> Mine reboots almost every time I use it to view Netflix movies. It reboots and then it's ok to watch the movie.


Strange -- I had my first unexpected reboot in almost a year when launching Netflix last night.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

DaveWhittle said:


> Strange -- I had my first unexpected reboot in almost a year when launching Netflix last night.


After 2 attempts in 2 weeks, netflix app caused Tivo to reboot each time.
I no longer use Tivo to view netflix. I don't know if this has to do with
the "more than 100 episode" issue, but I don't want to debug it.
So I am using other devices to access netflix.....


----------



## xirian (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine reboots every time I watch a recording over 15 minutes long. Its random when it happens, and it will pause for a minute, play 3 seconds, then reboot. I've tested the HDD and its fine, the air intakes are all fine, the only thing support told me to check that is off is the signal level (its 83-84). BUT I don't see how this could be it, it works fine watching livetv, it only happens when watching a recording, which doesn't depend on the signal.


----------



## Spellman (May 30, 2011)

Both of my units are now having problems days after the 14.8 update.

The Premiere XL reboots each night, and the Premiere stops responding to remote buttons.

I've had more problems since the 14.8 update the entire 6 months leading up.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Reboot occurred at exactly 12:00 AM today. It never rebooted in the past. A New Years thing?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

New to TiVo, just activated a Priemere XL last Thursday, and in the past 5 days, mine has rebooted itself at least 6 times, once 3 times in a row (reboots 2 & 3 occurred before the 1st reboot completed). I think I need a new box.

Anyone else agree? This seems to be a lot of rebooting for a new box, 7% drive used...


----------



## gt5059b (Jan 12, 2003)

Just got a new Premiere XL4 today and it reboot twice on me already... I can't believe Tivo has let there software get so buggy. This is my 3rd Tivo and never had issues with my Series 1 or Series 3.

The reboots happened when I was trying to make a change to the Season Pass order through the internet. First one happened when I copied my Season Passes over from my Series 3; of course it didn't maintain the order (what a pain). The second reboot happened when I changed the order over the web for just one show. Also, both reboots happened while I was watching a recorded show.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gt5059b said:


> Just got a new Premiere XL4 today and it reboot twice on me already...


I called support and they were able to correct the issue with a cold boot, it goes something like this:

1. Disconnect all cables from the back including the power cord and ethernet cable, and remove the cable card (leave HDMI/Component/Audio connected)

2. Reconnect the power, and wait for TiVo to request the cable card.

3. Once the cable card is inserted, and TiVo knows it's there (on the display), connect your coax cable from your service provider

4. Next, reconnect your ethernet cable

5. If needed, repeat channel lineup, and you're done.​
This fixed it for me, not a single reboot since these steps were completed. Let me know whether or not it works for you, and apologies for not posting my results sooner...


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok so I had my Elite for 30 days, on the 31st day (of course) is starts acting up. Same as everyone else, slower screens, remote stops registering right away, some reboots, etc. I think I found a solution. I may be crazy, but it seems to work:

I empty my deleted folder (permanently delete them). This actually seems to work. Try it, and let me know if I'm nuts...


----------



## Old Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

mzwilli said:


> I have a new Premier XL. The screen freezes, then plays for about 30 seconds then reboots.
> 
> I have been to heck and back with this problem. Many hours of diagnostics and talking to tech support.
> 
> ...


My Premiere will seemingly reboot randomly, but I discovered that it always happens under one unique set of conditions:
1. Recording two shows
2. Watching a third (pre-recorded) show
3. Use the left arrow to exit from viewing the third show at the end (it's padded, so I don't want to run to the end)

WORK-AROUND:
Use the TiVo button to exit back to the menus.

This is clearly a bug in the current code, but tech support either doesn't understand or doesn't want to admit that there's a problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Old Tom said:


> My Premiere will seemingly reboot randomly, but I discovered that it always happens under one unique set of conditions:
> 1. Recording two shows
> 2. Watching a third (pre-recorded) show
> 3. Use the left arrow to exit from viewing the third show at the end (it's padded, so I don't want to run to the end)
> ...


But the question would be why does it not affect everyone? I don't have this issue with my two Elites. I can be recording two shows or more, use the left arrow to exit viewing a recorded show and it takes me back to where I was in the My Shows list. It certainly does not reboot when I do this.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> But the question would be why does it not affect everyone? I don't have this issue with my two Elites. I can be recording two shows or more, use the left arrow to exit viewing a recorded show and it takes me back to where I was in the My Shows list. It certainly does not reboot when I do this.


I just tried this also and no problems


----------



## Old Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> But the question would be why does it not affect everyone? I don't have this issue with my two Elites. I can be recording two shows or more, use the left arrow to exit viewing a recorded show and it takes me back to where I was in the My Shows list. It certainly does not reboot when I do this.


I have no idea why, but I've done it enough times to be pretty sure about the circumstances.
It MIGHT have to do with the fact that I'm recording another episode of the show I'm watching, but I can't imagine how/why that would matter, nor the fact that I exit the old recording in mid-stream (1 hour show, 90 minute recording).

FWIW, my unit is a stock Premiere, connected to an antenna, using the TiVo WiFi thing I got with my now-dead HD (as opposed the newer 802.11N thing), so no cable card or any high-signal level cable TV inputs that sometimes are suspects. I also have a 500GB WD "My DVR Expander" also carried over from the HD.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tom, do you use tivo desktop?


----------



## deoliveiraf (Oct 7, 2014)

I am currently stuck in a Reboot Loop. 
The Tivo initially stops responding to remote controls, then reboots in a matter of minutes. After the reboot, it never responds to the remote controls, and reboots in a matter of minutes. 
I've tried unplugging power from the TiVo for about 5 minutes. After plugging it back in, it gets right back into the same reboot cycle.

This is the first time I've encountered this problem. I've had my TiVo for about 3-4 years now. The past couple of days, it has started acting up by either: freezing the image which required a switch to the other tuner; 'skipping' audio & video where the partial second constantly replays; te hard drive making a loud 'whirring' sound.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Just came here to post the same thing. Came home and TiVo was rebooting every 90 seconds. Unplugged the network cable. Now it's no longer rebooting. WTH??


----------



## JackStraw777 (Oct 7, 2014)

deoliveiraf said:


> I am currently stuck in a Reboot Loop.
> The Tivo initially stops responding to remote controls, then reboots in a matter of minutes. After the reboot, it never responds to the remote controls, and reboots in a matter of minutes.
> I've tried unplugging power from the TiVo for about 5 minutes. After plugging it back in, it gets right back into the same reboot cycle.
> 
> This is the first time I've encountered this problem. I've had my TiVo for about 3-4 years now. The past couple of days, it has started acting up by either: freezing the image which required a switch to the other tuner; 'skipping' audio & video where the partial second constantly replays; te hard drive making a loud 'whirring' sound.


Your problems started when mine started. I first thought this was just an issue today and the problems from the past couple of days was my hard drive failing.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dammit, my stock premiere just locked up and rebooted while recording Gotham and The Originals.

Totally frustrating.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

There was a big outage on TiVo's end tonight. There have been a couple of big threads about it on the Romio forum and here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519378

It's supposed to be working again. The fix was to pull the internet connection until they fixed whatever bad code was being sent out to the boxes.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

My XL4 was in reboot loops earlier tonight but seems to have settled down now for the last three hours. One time I was able to look at the status and the Last Successful VCM was December? Now it is current but the last service connection failed?


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

Tivo in Question: Premiere 4
Firmware: 20.4.4a-01-2-750
Behavior: Lockups/reboots
Operation: watching DVR
While Watching DVR: Yes
While Watching Stream: Not so far, but now I'm worried
Network Connection: Wired
TiVo Desktop User: Yes

I experienced the reboot last night for the first time. We were watching a recorded HD program (Inspector Lewis) and at a certain point in the program it just froze and rebooted. We started the program again and at that point it froze again and rebooted. We started the program a bit past that "bad spot" and the rest played with no incident. Bad hard drive?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably not. Way too little information to say it was signal, show, drive, some other cause.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

velouria28 said:


> Dammit, my stock premiere just locked up and rebooted while recording Gotham and The Originals.
> 
> Totally frustrating.


Was it about 50 minutes into Gotham? That's when mine rebooted.


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

cjgadd3 said:


> Was it about 50 minutes into Gotham? That's when mine rebooted.


One of my Premieres did reboot while recording Gotham. 50 minutes sounds about right.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a reboot on the Pilot of Gotham. I have had two reboots since on different Premieres. So the chance of two hard drives failing simultaneously is low. I'm assuming the software is to blame. Can TiVoMargret help???


----------



## Banker257 (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to know what happened in Gotham, PM me, my Genie recorded it just fine! 

Running and ducking...


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

I just got my fall update recently and my XL has rebooted twice while trying to start playing a show. I get the screen where you would select play, but it's unpopulated. Just the blue background and the light colored 3 sided box. It hangs for a couple of minutes and then reboots.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

We were watching a show on the DVR tonight when our premiere rebooted at exactly 9pm. There were recordings scheduled to begin recording on both tuners at that time, but otherwise we did nothing that could have caused the reboot. Definitely seemed like a software bug, not hardware.

Unfortunately we lost the first 5 minutes of both shows that were to start recording.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Mine just did the same thing again! :down: Select a show, hit play, reboot. Only from that point, so far. D****d annoying.


----------



## jcbeckman (May 5, 2002)

My 2 Premiers are freezing and rebooting. Traced it down to whenever they connect to Tivo to get data. My 2 HD units are running just fine. I reported to Tivo what happened; hopefully if enough do they will figure out what garbage data they are sending ad delete it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine did several times in a row a week or two again. Had never seen that before, and haven't seen it since!

EDIT: I'm pretty sure one of my roommates was recording Gotham at the time mine reboot looped. So it's either something about the TiVo service that happened at the time Gotham was on, or it was something about that particular show. Weird...


----------



## jcbeckman (May 5, 2002)

Talked to Tivo on the phone. They wanted me to swap my units with the working HD units to eliminate the wiring (which they somehow thought went bad on two units in different rooms at the same time). Instead I put them on a separate switch directly into the router. This didn't help. The only thing that fixed it was isolating the Tivos on their own subnet, behind a firewall, and giving that access to the outside world. The week they failed I installed OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) on my systems - I am beginning to suspect they are broadcasting something via Bonjour/auto discovery that the Premieres don't like, causing them to flip out. I have been running over a week in the new configuration (behind the firewall) and have had no failures.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

roadkill_97006 said:


> rebooted while trying to start playing a show


Sadly, this intermittent behavior has returned with the v20.5.2 software update that rolled out overnight. It only happened to my XL4 once so far but I logged nearly 50 occurrences last time it plagued the software until an update fixed it months later. Ugh.


----------



## Begather (Jun 10, 2015)

roadkill_97006 said:


> Mine just did the same thing again! :down: Select a show, hit play, reboot. Only from that point, so far. D****d annoying.


Amazing simple instruction been shared by you here. Thanks


----------

